# Dolphin Assisted Birth?



## Kat541

Anyone heard of this? Would you do it? I'm not sure I would. 

https://www.google.com/#q=dolphin+assisted+birth&safe=off


----------



## Rachie004

Holy Moly!

I don't think I'd be in a rush to give that a go.. no :p


----------



## PitaKat

Wow. I definitely would not do that, it sounds dangerous.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No!


----------



## Buzzymomma

That sounds extremely dangerous. I would not even consider.


----------



## Amygdala

Oh my goodness, why would anyone think that's a good idea? And what is this obsession with dolphins anyway? 
Anyway, apart from the obvious danger of giving birth (=bleeding and possibly acting erratically) around wild animals, I'd be very worried about hygiene. So the dolphins might be perfectly nice to you but you're still in an environment with all sorts of dirt and micro-organisms floating about. So you're exposing your brand new baby to that and your open wound from the placenta. Why would you think that's a good idea?
I absolutely pro water birth and doing things "naturally". But just because it involves some part of nature, doesn't mean it's a "natural" thing for humans to do. And completely discounting even basic medical knowledge, like eg knowledge about hygiene, is just plain reckless.


----------



## Larkspur

Uh... I'm not even sure this is a real thing.

There are plenty of stories around about people who are apparently considering this, but I cannot find one example anywhere of anyone who has actually done it. So basically this is the same as unicorn-assisted birth. Which also sounds dangerous if you ask me.


----------



## Buzzymomma

I came across one video of a baby being born in a pool with a dolphin in captivity. The dolphin was trying to get its nose right in the action, if you know what I mean, and the dad and midwife kept pushing its nose away. 
Pass!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ughhh! ^^


----------



## sparklycat

Such a weird idea!! xxx


----------



## minties

Next it will be dolphin assisted conception...


----------



## Buzzymomma

Oh now that is just freaky hahaha
What would you do? Sex in the ocean?


----------



## aliss

No thanks. I'm all for natural birthing and having a dolphin swim around as I birth is about as natural to me as a twilight birth. Both bizarre.


----------



## roomaloo

That is hilarious! And what's a twilight birth? Does it involve vampires?!


----------



## sillysapling

minties said:


> Next it will be dolphin assisted conception...

Yeah, this being the internet, I have already had the misfortune of tripping and falling on a dolphin bestiality site. I'm hoping the people who were giving advice were talking out their ass and not speaking from experience. :wacko: 



roomaloo said:


> That is hilarious! And what's a twilight birth? Does it involve vampires?!

Apparently it means drugging the birthing person up so much that they aren't even aware they're laboring or birthing.


----------



## ilovemyhubby

haha dolphin births... my midwife gave me some old natural birth videos at the end of my first pregnancy and one of them had a dolphin birth on it... after watching that i had the wierdest dream that my midwife took my to the beach while i was in labor and wanted me to get in with the dolphins.. they were all trying to come up and bump my belly with their noses.. it was really vivid and funny. i was freaked out when i woke up... dolphins... haha


----------



## roomaloo

sillysapling said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Next it will be dolphin assisted conception...
> 
> Yeah, this being the internet, I have already had the misfortune of tripping and falling on a dolphin bestiality site. I'm hoping the people who were giving advice were talking out their ass and not speaking from experience. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> roomaloo said:
> 
> 
> That is hilarious! And what's a twilight birth? Does it involve vampires?!Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it means drugging the birthing person up so much that they aren't even aware they're laboring or birthing.Click to expand...

Omg!!


----------



## candypanda

Gosh how irresponsible! The dolphins will poo and everything in that water! Infection will follow definitely!!


----------



## WantingABubba

I like the idea of it, however, it is risky imo.


----------



## Jaycrew

Im sorry- but gross- INFECTION pops out in my mind and personally- also I don't need a dolphin trying to get close to my lady parts...the thought of that makes me feel disgusting


----------



## wookie130

Yes, it's a real thing.

And HELL TO THE NO, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Kittycat155

Honestly I love my dogs but I do not want them around just cause how they may react to my sounds/distract me if a random person passes/life happens. A dolphin pod...Hell no! 

MAYBE if I had taken care of them my entire life I would consider but not like this. I want birth to be me holding baby ASAP not holding baby and trying to get the curious noses away/worry what is going on more then I have to.


----------



## Jencocoa

No. I won't even swim with a dolphin LOL. Not because I am scared of them as I think they are kind intelligent and beautiful, but I feel like it is exploiting them.


----------



## Kitters

I am speechless!


----------



## wookie130

I am so glad to hear that the general consensus is that this is a stupid idea, for there are real women in the world who actually consider doing this in reality. It's really on the verge of all-out bafoonery.


----------



## x Helen x

God no. I have very strong feelings about dolphins being kept in captivity as it is. This just wreaks of animal exploitation to me... very very sad :(

People who swim with dolphins in captivity really need to read up on the stress levels that these poor animals suffer in captivity and the vile way that many of them are captured from the wild in barbaric drive hunts. If they know all of that information and still choose to swim with dolphins then they are plain selfish, cruel individuals.


----------



## Lois22

Agree ^^


----------



## EarthMama

People do this for real on my island in Hawaii...in the wild ocean!! It's a thing!! I've known 2 women who have birthed with dolphins in the sea. 

I'd rather give birth in a forest grove but...mosquitoes.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I absolutely love the idea of being with nature.


----------



## Rhio92

No!


----------



## minties

Dolphin doula and meerkat midwives will be all the rage next year, bet on it! Sorry to have a laugh but the idea is funny to me.


----------



## wookie130

I have yet to write my birth story of my son in my journal, but I should mention that it was a dolphin-assisted c-section.


( :) )


----------



## minties

Oh wookie! That sounds simply lovely. I can imagine there was much fin slapping and high finning givin when the baby was born. Did you have the section done under water with scuba gear, or did the dolphins flop around on land?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Because that's what you want when giving birth, a dolphin all up in your business. Not for me. Pass! :coffee:


----------



## wookie130

minties said:


> Oh wookie! That sounds simply lovely. I can imagine there was much fin slapping and high finning givin when the baby was born. Did you have the section done under water with scuba gear, or did the dolphins flop around on land?

Oh, it was AMAZEBALLS!

The dolphin actually pulled the baby out during the c-section, handed him off to a trained seal, who licked him clean, who then passed him back to the dolphin who swam a celebratory lap around with the baby on it's back, before flinging him over the curtain into my arms. It was so beautiful, and I felt so transcendent, Earthy, and birthy! :cry: :rofl:


----------

